# shoulder press



## Jada (Jul 12, 2013)

I haven't done behind the neck shoulder press for yrs, is that exercise to risky. I read alot of magazines where alot of pros stay away from that exercise


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2013)

man up jada..steroids are risky too


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2013)

Jada said:


> I haven't done behind the neck shoulder press for yrs, is that exercise to risky. I read alot of magazines where alot of pros stay away from that exercise



I wouldn't do behind the neck.  I press from the front.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't. Stopped a while back. Shoulders are better for it.


----------



## PFM (Jul 12, 2013)

BNOHP is one of those movements you start young and never stop. I've been doing them for almost 40 years. If you haven't been incorporating them into your workout or quit them for a  several months I advise not going back to pressing behind your neck.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 12, 2013)

I switch it up right after front I do behind the neck with lower weight.  

really feels good on my inner traps


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 12, 2013)

During my early days in the weight room, in high school for sports, we didn't know any better and I always pressed behind neck.....up until I torque my shoulder in college pressing off the seated shoulder press stand........never did them again......I get much more out of front presses.......


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 12, 2013)

Front press for me. I think they helped me get my bench numbers up.


----------



## creekrat (Jul 12, 2013)

the only time I'll do behind is on the smith machine while sitting on a bench. Don't wanna risk losing my balance or fucking up my back


----------



## Seeker (Jul 12, 2013)

I've done them since my early 20's. I'm in my late 40's now and I was fortunate enough never to have any issues. One of my favorite shoulder routines was behind the neck press, sitting dumbell press, and dumbell laterals. Sometimes super setted. If you're NOT using the smith and your using a press chair then you really should have a spotter.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 12, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I wouldn't do behind the neck.  I press from the front.


me too, front is easier on shoulders


----------



## JM750 (Jul 12, 2013)

I still do them and I'm 49 yrs old. I just dont go crazy heavy. I have a bad left delt from a motorcycle accident, and dumbbell side and front laterals kill me. Anything overhead and I'm GTG.


----------



## Dtownry (Jul 12, 2013)

Standing overhead strict barbell press hands down.  I got strong as hell from this.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 12, 2013)

IMO, if you go heavy it can be risky. If you keep the weight light and good form you should be fine. Personally, I don't do them. I have shoulder issues and for me even going light causes issues.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 13, 2013)

I've been doing them since my 20's and still do. 
On the smith machine only though. You get that 
Thickness in your shoulders from them. 
I start with rear shoulder press then I hit the fronts. 
I'd say go ahead and do them but do it on the smith
And very light for a while until your shoulders loosen 
Up and get used to them. Then hit it hard.


----------



## superman4hire (Jul 13, 2013)

I do em, never had any issues


----------

